# strange engine sound gen2



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Exhaust pipe hitting something?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Is that car moving or stationary in that video?


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

not moving , parking .


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Matsix’s said:


> not moving , parking .


In the video, are you just revving the engine?

Are you by any chance turning the steering wheel while this is happening?

What happens if you hold the engine speed steady at 3,000 RPM?


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

JLL said:


> In the video, are you just revving the engine?
> 
> Are you by any chance turning the steering wheel while this is happening?
> 
> What happens if you hold the engine speed steady at 3,000 RPM?


He doesn't turn the wheel, he just presses the gas pedal


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Ok. Does it make the noise if he holds the engine speeds steady at 3,000 RPM?


----------

